# Sportsman 500 HO Idle Issue



## HOWIE68 (Apr 19, 2012)

My buddy has a 08 sportsman 500 HO that dies at idle after it's warmed up. Initially he had a problem with gas leaking from the over flow tube. It ran great but leaked gas. He replace the o-ring in the carb to fix that problem and now it won't idle. He said he clean the the pilot and main jet with wire rod cleaners but that didn't fix the problem. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

could be still getting too much gas for some reason. If it was filling up enough to overflow, something is probably stuck, like the float. Sometimes they will stick. Might need to clean it all real good.


----------

